# Celula o celda de Carga y su conección a un Puente de Wheatstone



## krodex (Oct 27, 2013)

hola, buenas tardes.

Actualmente realizo un proyecto de una buscula con una celula de carga de 120kg, mi duda es , es que no se como conectarla al puente de wheatstone , ya que solo cuento con una me gustaria saber mas ya que son un poco costosas, nunca habia manejado una pero cuenta con 5 cables, rojo + input, blanco -  output, negro -  input , verde + output  y cuenta con otr cable negro que dice thick black earth wire. Pienso ocupar un ampli de instrumentacion para despues conectarlo a un microcontrolador avr, tambien tiene rated ouput de (mv/v) 2+-0.1, este valor es por kg o total de los 120kg ?, Ojala me puedan orientar ya que soy nuevo en la parte industrial tambien dejo una imagen de los cables para que me puedan orientar en su conexion en el puente de wheatstone. Gracias por su atencion.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/36/cs6.JPG/ ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2013)

Te fijaste primero por aqui ? :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=balanza&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ref=&ss=1820j647400j7

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ronica.com/usercp.php&ref=&ss=3860j1336200j15


----------



## CarlosPosada (Oct 27, 2013)

Hola krodex, el puente de wheatstone es interno a la célula de carga, por lo que no debes implementarlo externamente, el quinto cable "thick black earth wire" que traducido sería, cable negro grueso: tierra, este cable sería la tierra de la celda, o sea al momento de realizar el blindaje del circuito este estaría conectado  normalmente al negativo, ojo que la tierra no es lo mismo que "negativo o masa"

El circuito que propones me parece correcto, por supuesto debes depurarlo mucho más.

(mv/v) 2+-0.1, esto significa que por cada Kg de carga obtendrás en la salida una diferencia de 2mV, con un error máximo de +/- 0.1mV y por cada volt que tengas de alimentación, por ejemplo:

1Kg     1Vcc alimentación   =  2mV +/-0.1mV
1Kg     5Vcc alimentación   = 10mV +/-0.5mV
Etc.

Espero haberte ayudado, y cualquier duda solo pregunta.

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## krodex (Oct 27, 2013)

CarlosPosada dijo:


> Hola krodex, el puente de wheatstone es interno a la célula de carga, por lo que no debes implementarlo externamente, el quinto cable "thick black earth wire" que traducido sería, cable negro grueso: tierra, este cable sería la tierra de la celda, o sea al momento de realizar el blindaje del circuito este estaría conectado  normalmente al negativo, ojo que la tierra no es lo mismo que "negativo o masa"
> 
> El circuito que propones me parece correcto, por supuesto debes depurarlo mucho más.
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias, ok, o como podria saber si lo tene interno el puente de wheaststone? , encontre una datasheet de una celda de carga precida de 200 kg. 

http://www.4shared.com/office/jrfQ1hpb/200kg_Load_Cell_Sensor__1_.html 

entonces deberia conectar asi ?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/bnrd.jpg/

Gracias estamos en contacto



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te fijaste primero por aqui ? :
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=balanza&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ref=&ss=1820j647400j7
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ronica.com/usercp.php&ref=&ss=3860j1336200j15



Entonces deberia conectar asi no?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/bnrd.jpg/

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## CarlosPosada (Oct 28, 2013)

Hola krodex, el puente de wheatstone seguro lo tiene dentro, porque de otra manera no podría tener salidas diferenciales, aparte esta es la manera de trabajar de las celdas de carga (formando un puente de wheatstone con galgas galvánicas).

Y sí, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/bnrd.jpg/ esta es la forma de conexión, pero acuérdate que en ese esquema el circuito es muy básico y debes perfeccionarlo (le falta filtrado, calcular Rg, las 4 resistencias de 300 ohms no van, etc.).

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## V1K70R (Oct 28, 2013)

Hola, respecto a las celdas de carga no hay un standar para el color de los cables, tu celda es de 5 hilos, el hilo rojo, se le denomina excitación +, el hilo negro excitación -, por lo general estos se alimentan en un rango de 5 - 10 volts, los cables restantes verde es señal +, blanco señal -, y el ultimo cable es tierra o la malla que protege los cables de las corrientes que se pudiesen llegar a inducir sobre las señales de salida, como menciona Carlos, esta tierra no esta conectada al puente de la celda, solo va conectada al cuerpo de la celda, ya sea acero inoxidable o aluminio, en la parte que (mV/V) es to quiere decir milivolt por volt de excitación, por lo general andan en 3 milivolts por volts de excitación, eso quiere decir que si tu excitas la celda con 10 volts, el mili-voltaje de la celda sera de 30 milivolts, cuando este cargando los 120 kg, te adjunto una hojita de datos de una celda, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2013)

Aqui te dejo algunos más :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=celda+de+carga&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2F&ref=&ss


----------



## krodex (Dic 5, 2013)

Hola, tengo otra duda, al conectar mi celda de carga hago la amplificacion a un amplificador de instrumentacion, el problema que el voltaje tarda en establecerse, como una cierta histeresis de la celda, como puedo regular ese voltaje y que sea mas estable mi voltaje de salida.


----------



## V1K70R (Dic 6, 2013)

Hola Krodex, la celda que usas es una celda nueva, ya que los errores de oscilación por lo general son en celdas viejas, o que tienen humedad, o los cables están dañados, o mal aislados de corrientes parásitas, vibración, e incluso cambios bruscos de temperatura,  puedes revisar esos puntos, y ver si funciona, saludos.


----------



## krodex (Dic 7, 2013)

V1K70R dijo:


> Hola Krodex, la celda que usas es una celda nueva, ya que los errores de oscilación por lo general son en celdas viejas, o que tienen humedad, o los cables están dañados, o mal aislados de corrientes parásitas, vibración, e incluso cambios bruscos de temperatura,  puedes revisar esos puntos, y ver si funciona, saludos.



Gracias, ya lo he resuelto un poco, reduciendo el voltaje de alimentacion para que tenga menos variacion, ahora una duda con referencia a los cables, tiene 2 tierras una fisica, y otra la que va a la tierra de la fuente , en el de la tierra fisica lo he conectado a unas pinzas metalicas, pero realmente a donde seria el lugar correcto?? , ya que mi fuente es una fuente de computadora.


----------



## V1K70R (Dic 7, 2013)

esa tierra se usa para descargar las corrientes que se inducen en la malla, se conectarían a una tierra física, dentro de la celda, esa tierra no esta conectada al puente de Wheatstone, solo va al cuerpo de celda, podrías conectarla al chasis de la fuente, por dentro de la fuente esta conectado a tierra mediante el cable verde con su linea amarilla, el voltaje de alimentación lo debes de usar entre 5 y 10 volts, mas de 10 no. si tienes a la mano la hoja de datos de la celda te indicara la salida de la celda de tantos milivolts por volts de excitación, saludos y suerte.


----------



## krodex (Dic 7, 2013)

V1K70R dijo:


> esa tierra se usa para descargar las corrientes que se inducen en la malla, se conectarían a una tierra física, dentro de la celda, esa tierra no esta conectada al puente de Wheatstone, solo va al cuerpo de celda, podrías conectarla al chasis de la fuente, por dentro de la fuente esta conectado a tierra mediante el cable verde con su linea amarilla, el voltaje de alimentación lo debes de usar entre 5 y 10 volts, mas de 10 no. si tienes a la mano la hoja de datos de la celda te indicara la salida de la celda de tantos milivolts por volts de excitación, saludos y suerte.



Si de hecho trae de 10v a 12v , pero la tuve que conectar a 3.3v ajustando muy bien el puente con resistencias de precisión porque con las otras uff no las recomiendo, variaba demasiado, además que cambiaban con solo soplar sobre ellas, y pues con relación a tierra física tendre que dejarla asi conectada a mi tierra express ya que por el momento no puedo desarmar la fuente, y después ocupare una batería , cargador, o tendras otra alternativa?, mas que nada no la quise dejar volando por el ruido ya que asi podría interactuar como antena  . Gracias.


----------



## frontonero (Feb 17, 2014)

Buenas,

Se me roto una célula de carga y no encuentro el sensor para poder repararlo sin tener que comprar la pieza entera. Trabaja entre 5 y 40 kilos.

Sabéis donde puedo llevar a repararlo? 

Espero que me podáis ayudar llevo ya 3 meses buscando solución.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2014)

Las celdas no se reparan , se cambian , y son caras


----------



## frontonero (Feb 18, 2014)

Soy de Madrid, España.

Sabes donde podría comprar la?


Gracias por adelantado.


----------

